# Outlook 2010/windows 7:repeated prompt for log in



## Gambedegallina (May 23, 2012)

Outlook 2010 repeatedly prompts for log-in credentials for SBCGLOBAL.NET Pop3 account; when entered, send recieve error indicates user name/pasword not recognized.* This occurs only on one user on one PC;* same user on other PCs does not have problem.*Other usrs on same PC do not*have problem.* *Email logs in very intermittently. *Working with very engaged Microsoft Support staff on problem, but cannot find problem source.* Have done all steps in KB290684 with no success; also have created new use accounts on PC, created email account and it worked first time only, then problem repated in new user profile(s).
*
Recently created new sbcglobal.net email account for the affected user.* The new account functions properly.* This step suggests something on PC is "attacking" the particular user ID/password combination at issue.* MSE and Malwarebytes scans are negative;* hard drive scans negative.* .PST scan and repair does not help.
*
Any clues as to where to look to find source of problem???* In addition to multiple iseues with changing email address as workaround, worried to understand problem to avoid further corruption.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Incoming POP Server and Outgoing SMTP settings for ATT have changed recently. Be sure you have the right settings. 
How to Set Up AT&T Email on MS Outlook | eHow.com


----------



## Gambedegallina (May 23, 2012)

Settings are correct. Note that the account operates in outlook on other machines and that other accounts on problem machine work (all same settings). There are several server (inclsuing port) settings that will work. All have been tried in this case; problem persists. Thanks.


----------



## Gavinstrawbridg (May 14, 2012)

Hi, I see this problem all the time in work, did you try re profiling outlook and when tick the box saying 'remember my password'


----------



## Gambedegallina (May 23, 2012)

Yes, have removed and re-created profile many times. Also, as noted, have set up completely new Windows user accounts and started over with clean outlook. Have also done all steps suggested in this thread:

http://www.slipstick.com/problems/the-never-ending-network-password-dialog/

and this:

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/outlook/thread/7699cd9c-214a-4f91-aee9-5e70f8533db4

no success. 

The fact that all other accounts on affected pc work and that the affected account works on other machines suggests something resident on affected PC somehow affecting how server reacts to username. Note that password change does not help.

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try *Repairing Office*. Go to Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the *Add Remove Programs*, right click *Microsoft Office *and choose *Change*. Here you have the choice to* Repair Office*, or *Remove* it. Try repairing first, if that fails then try *Removing *(uninstall) then reinstall. You will not loose any settings, Email or documents. I know it sounds radical similar to swatting a fly with a sledge hammer but it will probably work.


----------



## Gambedegallina (May 23, 2012)

Repair (2x) did not work. Will be doing removal and reinstall. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Editing the subject line and moving to the Office Forum for better results.


----------



## Gambedegallina (May 23, 2012)

This problem is rampant; a few of the other threads:

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/outlook/thread/7699cd9c-214a-4f91-aee9-5e70f8533db4


http://www.slipstick.com/problems/the-never-ending-network-password-dialog/


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/office/forum/office_2010-outlook/enter-your-username-and-password-for-the-following/6c6e5f2e-dd37-45cb-9718-f853eeea1a2e


----------



## Gavinstrawbridg (May 14, 2012)

Is this happening with Yahoo mail, Googlemail, Hotmail or a domain email address that you have brought?


----------



## Gambedegallina (May 23, 2012)

The issue was with att (sbcglobal) mail; a yahoo service. As of this morning the account has worked. The most recent fix attempts were removal of the account log-in credentials from the "credentials vault", a password change and a change in server names to "inbound.att.net" and "outbound.att.net". Because the problem has been itermittent, I am hesitant to declare either "victory" or that the source of the problem has been identified. Note that an earlier change to those "new" server names did not work.


----------

